# Recommendations for Reverse Flow Smokers(Lang, Shirley & Glenn’s Pits)



## Yeti1865 (May 24, 2021)

I am looking at a few different builders for a new reverse flow pit. I am not new to smoking meat but have never owned a stick burner. I want something that simply works and works well. I am looking for “patio” models to get started and have looked at Lang and Shirley quite a bit; however, I recently came across Glenn’s Pits out or Arkansas. Anyone have any experience with Glenn, having trouble finding recent reviews but his prices are very attractive. Any recommendations or reviews are greatly appreciated!


----------

